# en Reino Unido o en el Reino Unido



## terol

Hola,

Creo haber leído antes que lo correcto es decir "en Estados Unidos" y no "en los Estados Unidos".

Entonces... ¿lo correcto también sería "en Reino Unido" y no "en el Reino Unido"?

(...no sé por qué, pero me suena un poco raro sin el artículo).

Gracias.


----------



## jmx

Efectivamente, yo nunca he oído decir "en Reino Unido". La diferencia con "en Estados Unidos" no sé por qué es, quizá por el plural, o quiza simplemente por costumbre.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Sí, yo también digo: 

En Estados Unidos y en el Reino unido, aunque a veces he oido decir (o quizá también lo he dicho) en los Estados Unidos.

Mei


----------



## Jellby

Porque "Reino Unido" se utiliza muy poco, coloquialmente se dice "Inglaterra" (aunque sea incorrecto), y la falta de costumbre hace que "Reino Unido" no se considere tanto un nombre propio como una descripción, y por lo tanto lleva el artículo. En el caso de "Estados Unidos", es un nombre tan normal que se ha "independizado" del artículo.

Al menos ésa es mi teoría


----------



## fenixpollo

Para mí, no es correcto decir/escribir estos nombres en español sin el artículo, pero es aceptado.  Pienso que la falta de usar "el" en estos casos es por pereza.  Me alegra ver que algunos españoles aceptan la omisión del artículo, porque a mí me da flojera escribirlo, también.


----------



## cirrus

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Para mí, no es correcto decir/escribir estos nombres en español sin el artículo, pero es aceptado. Pienso que la falta de usar "el" en estos casos es por pereza. Me alegra ver que algunos españoles aceptan la omisión del artículo, porque a mí me da flojera escribirlo, también.


 
Para mi el fenómeno no es del todo claro.  Con algunos países se usa artículo:  En el Perú se dice y es normal, pero no tengo ni la más mínima idea porque sea así. En cambio “la España” no me suena, a menos que esté acompañado por algo por ejemplo en la frase "En la España del siglo 19... "
 
Y Uds, cómo lo ven?


----------



## Jellby

Pues sí, es cierto...

El Perú, la India, la China, el Japón, el Líbano... e incluso la Argentina, la Florida y la California.

Pero en todos estos casos no suena mal omitir el artículo.


----------



## cirrus

I knew this rang a bell from somewhere in the distant past.

Check out this thread elsewhere on WR.


----------



## terol

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas (y gracias también por el enlace, cirrus).


----------



## Danderdee

Alguien me ayude!!! Tengo este texto: "... environmental field in ascending interest in countries like Germany, Canada or United Kingdom". 
Es "... or United Kingdom" o " ... or the United Kingdom" ???
Muchas garcias


----------



## fenixpollo

Mi opinión/preferencia (porque no lo dije antes) es siempre incluir el artículo, en español y en inglés:

el Reino Unido = the United Kingdom (muchas veces digo "the U.K.")
los Estados Unidos = the United States (aunque normalmente digo "the U.S.")

Saludos.


----------



## cirrus

De acuerdo con FP.  Acá se habla de vivir in *the* United Kingdom.  *Here in United Kingdom we always use a definite article before the official name for the country, we'd miss it out if  UK  was being used as an adjective.  

eg He is a UK national.  
A persistent aspect of United Kingdom politics is...


----------



## pickypuck

Según el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, son correctos tanto "Estados Unidos" como "los Estados Unidos". Y me uno a los otros foreros, "en el Reino Unido y no "en Reino Unido". Este último suena raro, raro, raro  

Tres uves dobles.rae.es

*5.* *Uso con topónimos. *Ciertos topónimos incorporan el artículo como parte fija e indisociable del nombre propio, como ocurre en _El Cairo, La Habana, La Paz, Las Palmas _o _El Salvador. _Muchos nombres de países, y el de algunos continentes, pueden emplearse con o sin artículo, como es el caso de _(el) Afganistán, (el) África, (la) Argentina, (el) Asia, (el) Brasil, (el) Camerún, (el) Canadá, (el) Chad, (la) China, (el) Congo, (el) Ecuador, (los) Estados Unidos, (la) India, (el) Líbano, (el) Pakistán, (el) Paraguay, (el) Perú, (el) Senegal, (el) Uruguay, (el) Yemen, _etc. La preferencia mayoritaria por el uso con o sin artículo varía en cada caso, aunque con carácter general puede afirmarse que la tendencia actual es a omitir el artículo.


----------



## Danderdee

Hola Amigos! Creo que he encontrado la solución para "United Kingdom" o "the United Kingdom": las dos formas son correctas. Preferiblemente usar "the United Kingdom" cuando se quiere precisar algo especifico sobre el país (e.g. A high research interest about the United Kingdom has been concluded). Pero si se utiliza como numeración entre otros países, se puede usar sin artículo (e.g. Germany, France, United Kingdom, Poland etc.).


----------



## heidita

Personalmente me parece fatal la cada vez más frecuente omisión del artículo en español. 

Todo el mundo habla ya de 

ha habido un terremoto en India

En Moncloa se ha decidido...

No habla de otra cosa en Zarzuela....

En Reino Unido se celebra....

OTAN tiene un nuevo....

En fin, esto no solo se da en países sino también en otros campos, a mi me parece que empobrece....


----------



## fenixpollo

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Según el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, son correctos tanto "Estados Unidos" como "los Estados Unidos".


 Correctos porque son aceptados por hispanohablantes, no por los estadounidenses.  Por las mismas razones que cita cirrus arriba, el artículo siempre se usa en inglés -- debe también usarse en español.


----------



## Fernando

I disagree. When speaking in French you always use the article (l'Espagne, le Royaume Uni, l'Allemagne), regardless of the official name of the country.


----------



## fenixpollo

Good point, Fernando.  That is because French is structured that way.  In Spanish, however, the use of the article in place names is not universal -- the speaker can choose to include it or omit it, in some cases.

When English-speakers who are unfamiliar with my surname pronounce it "fee-nix-po-lo", I correct them by saying "_I _pronounce it "feh-nix-po-yo".  Same concept here -- it's a respect issue as much as a language one.


----------



## cirrus

Fernando said:
			
		

> I disagree. When speaking in French you always use the article (l'Espagne, le Royaume Uni, l'Allemagne), regardless of the official name of the country.


Perdone por incordiar, pero no es automático, por ejemplo en Le Monde de hoy:
*Relance du débat sur le nucléaire en Norvège, pays riche en pétrole et en gaz*

http://abonnes.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3228,36-766114@51-719276,0.html

*La baisse du chômage en **France** se confirme*
http://abonnes.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3224,36-766384@51-762381,0.html


*Peu de musulmans radicaux employés dans les aéroports, selon les RG*
http://abonnes.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3224,36-765128@51-765239,0.html


  Depuis les attentats du 11 septembre 2001 aux Etats-Unis, la sécurité dans les aéroports préoccupe les pays susceptibles d'être visés. Dans le premier chapitre de son livre _Les Mosquées de Roissy_ (Albin Michel, 268 pages, 19 €), Philippe de Villiers - qui a fait de la supposée _"islamisation"_ de la France...


----------



## Fernando

I do not see the lack of respect. According to the CIA World Factbook:

conventional long form: United States of America 
conventional short form: United States 
abbreviation: US or USA 

I notice that you ever use "the" United States when the name is in the middle of a phrase, and I certainly will always use "the" when speaking in English.

I do not ask Frenchies to drop the "le" when speaking about Spain or to talk about the "Kingdom of Spain" (or "the United Mexican States" instead of Mexico).

As a matter of fact, as said in a previous post, the normal process is to drop the article when the name has reached a wide use. We speak about "la China" or "la India" but "France" or "Portugal". As someone has said, the usual process will make "Unión Europea" instead of "la Unión Europea".


----------



## Fernando

cirrus said:
			
		

> Perdone por incordiar, pero no es automático,



Sorry, I admit my main source is Eurovision contest. 

One of my myths have fallen.


----------



## cirrus

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sorry, I admit my main source is Eurovision contest.
> 
> One of my myths have fallen.



Ach! Pride goes before a fall!


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> conventional long form: United States of America
> conventional short form: United States
> abbreviation: US or USA
> Yes, but if one uses it in a sentence -- the article is necessary before any one of these.
> 
> I notice that you ever use "the" United States when the name is in the middle of a phrase, and I certainly will always use "the" when speaking in English.
> Can you give an example?
> 
> I do not ask Frenchies to drop the "le" when speaking about Spain or to talk about the "Kingdom of Spain" (or "the United Mexican States" instead of Mexico).
> Fair enough. You're right that we should respect the conventions of each language -- up to a point.
> 
> As a matter of fact, as said in a previous post, the normal process is to drop the article when the name has reached a wide use. We speak about "la China" or "la India" but "France" or "Portugal". As someone has said, the usual process will make "Unión Europea" instead of "la Unión Europea"
> But is that usual process the best one?  I agree with heidita that it sounds... sloppy.


 More of my "two cents".


----------



## Jellby

¿Queréis decir que como los reinounidenses (por no decir ingleses ni británicos) dicen "the United Kindom" y los estadounidenses dicen "the United States" nosotros debemos decir "el Reino Unido" y "los Estados Unidos"? Perdón, pero eso no tiene sentido, por esa regla de tres deberíamos llamar "el Centro" a China (creo), "Ciudad Blanca" a Belgrado y "el Puerto" a Oporto, o mejor dicho, "Puerto" a secas.

Ahora bien, centrándonos en el idioma español, la verdad es que ciertos nombres propios pierden el artículo según van ganando entidad y se convierten en nombres propios "de pleno derecho". El uso del artículo pasa a ser opcional en esos casos y da a veces un toque de cercanía, o de arcaísmo, o de lirismo.

Hoy es más normal decir Florida, Argentina, Sudán o China, pero aún se oye a veces "la Florida", "la Argentina", "el Sudán" y "la China". Ninguna de las dos formas me parece mal, cada una tiene su lugar, y si vemos distintos los casos de "Estados Unidos" y "Reino Unido" es principalmente por falta de costumbre. Bueno, también porque son más descripciones que nombres, pero creo que también se empieza a oír "República Checa" en lugar de "la República Checa"*

* Según la Wikipedia:
El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la República Checa recomienda la denominación "Chequia" (en checo Česko) para cualquier situación excepto para documentos oficiales y desea que se siga el mismo patrón que con otros estados, por ejemplo, la República Francesa o el Reino de España. Aun así, aunque en idioma español el nombre corto comienza a utilizarse, el término no ha sido reconocido en forma cartográfica, y no se prevé su reemplazo en el corto plazo. El uso del nombre oficial aún se usa mayoritariamente.


----------



## fenixpollo

Here's a related thread (link) on the use of articles and country names in Italian.





			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿Queréis decir que como los reinounidenses (por no decir ingleses ni británicos) dicen "the United Kindom" y los estadounidenses dicen "the United States" nosotros debemos decir "el Reino Unido" y "los Estados Unidos"? Perdón, pero eso no tiene sentido, por esa regla de tres deberíamos llamar "el Centro" a China (creo), "Ciudad Blanca" a Belgrado y "el Puerto" a Oporto, o mejor dicho, "Puerto" a secas.


 No, quiero decir que ustedes deben decir the United States, en vez de decir los Estados Unidos o Estados Unidos, y lo he dicho en hilos como éste.  Igual, quiero que los angloparlantes usen los nombres propios de lugares extranjeras, llamando a el-Qahira, Oporto, España y otros lugares por el nombre correcto.


----------



## Jellby

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> No, quiero decir que ustedes deben decir the United States, en vez de decir los Estados Unidos o Estados Unidos, y lo he dicho en hilos como éste.  Igual, quiero que los angloparlantes usen los nombres propios de lugares extranjeras, llamando a el-Qahira, Oporto, España y otros lugares por el nombre correcto.



Pues con eso tampoco estoy de acuerdo, cada idioma tiene sus particularidades y muchos nombres propios tienen su tradición en distintos idiomas. Al menos para los topónimos me parece que está bien adaptar los nombres a cada idioma, dentro de ciertos límites. ¿Propones que digamos "Los Ányeles" o "Eley" en español? ¿O que los estadounidenses digan "Los Anheles"? ¿Debemos decir "Flórida" y "Maiami"? La cosa se complica cuando el nombre en cuestión utiliza fonemas que no existen en nuestra lengua...

¿Y qué hacemos con Kiribati? ¿Decimos Kiribati (como suena en español)? ¿Decimos Kiribas (como suena en idioma local)? ¿Decimos Gilberts (el nombre "original", del que Kiribati es una deformación?


----------



## Nirshamay

Estoy seguro que se dice- en el Reino Unido
Nir


----------



## Fernando

You are a radical, fenixpollo!

I accept that, when you know a culture is quite stupid to say it in your language in a different way. I mean, if I were an egyptologist I would not say Ramsés nor Rameses, but the scientific transliteration for the name. 

However, for the common use, the geography name is just a name and History have the lead. As I have said in a previous post, Holland (Sp. Holanda) is not the real name, you should say "Nederland" (no Netherland nor "Países Bajos) and their unhabitants are "nederlanden" (? unsure). "Dutch" was intended as an insult (Dutch<Deutsch = German).

As any translation, the translated concept could not agree with the original but it is the best we can do to make us understand.

The number of problems would grow: Belgium, should it be Belgie or Belgique?

You are right in a point: For new words (using known phonemes) the local name should be used,... when the people have not said otherwise.

In Spain Spanish Islamic scholars repeated that "talibán" was the plural of "talib", so "talibanes" meant "talibeses" (I assume in English "talibans" = "talibss"). Anyway, the (stupid) media have decided that "talibanes" is OK and RAE has surrendered.


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> You are a radical, fenixpollo!
> Thank you for that compliment, Fernando.
> 
> I accept that, when you know a culture is quite stupid to say it in your language in a different way.
> 
> However, for the common use, the geography name is just a name and History have the lead.
> 
> As any translation, the translated concept could not agree with the original but it is the best we can do to make us understand.
> 
> You are right in a point: For new words (using known phonemes) the local name should be used,... when the people have not said otherwise.


 I couldn't have expressed my views more precisely than you have, Fernando.  Thank you.


			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿Propones que digamos "Los Ányeles" o "Eley" en español?
> ¿O que los estadounidenses digan "Los Anheles"?  sí, porque es un nombre español y esa es la pronunciación original, ¿no?
> ¿Debemos decir "Flórida"  no, "(la) Florida" en español
> y "Maiami"?  sí, porque esa es la pronunciación más cercana de la palabra indígena "Mayaimi" que da su nombre a la ciudad.
> La cosa se complica cuando el nombre en cuestión utiliza fonemas que no existen en nuestra lengua...


Eso es cierto, y reconozco que la costumbre es difícil de cambiar.  Pero siempre y cuando se pueda, debemos de pronunciar los nombres propios tal y como los dueños de esos nombres los digan.

O sea... sigo aferrado a lo de "*el* Reino Unido", por lo menos.


----------



## itxaro.

I agree that the best way is to say "en el Reino Unido". ALthough the truth is that most Spaniard people usually call Inglaterra to the whole Reino Unido, except on the news and suchlike.


----------



## geostan

cirrus said:


> Perdone por incordiar, pero no es automático, por ejemplo en Le Monde de hoy:
> *Relance du débat sur le nucléaire en Norvège, pays riche en pétrole et en gaz*
> 
> http://abonnes.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3228,36-766114@51-719276,0.html
> 
> *La baisse du chômage en **France** se confirme*
> http://abonnes.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3224,36-766384@51-762381,0.html
> 
> 
> *Peu de musulmans radicaux employés dans les aéroports, selon les RG*
> http://abonnes.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3224,36-765128@51-765239,0.html
> 
> 
> Depuis les attentats du 11 septembre 2001 aux Etats-Unis, la sécurité dans les aéroports préoccupe les pays susceptibles d'être visés. Dans le premier chapitre de son livre _Les Mosquées de Roissy_ (Albin Michel, 268 pages, 19 €), Philippe de Villiers - qui a fait de la supposée _"islamisation"_ de la France...



La omisión en estos casos se debe al uso de la preposición "en."  Aparte eso, se incluye el artículo.

Cheers!


----------

